# Antenna mast replacement



## Z812 (Dec 12, 2004)

Ok going to replace the antenna mast on an '86 na. Anyone have a diagram, or detailed instructions on how to do this? Also has any one ever just fixed theirs instead of replacing it? I have done many repairs myself so im hoping this is one I can do too.


----------

